# Pualu Ketam, Malaysia.  Part I



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2008)

These are a series of images taken recently in Pulau Ketam, or Ketam Island, a small fishing village about 10 miles off the coast of Klang, Malaysia (Just west of Kuala Lumpur). There's nothing touristy about this area, it is the way it is simply because that's what works. While the residents now have running water, electricity, and television, they still fish with the traditional long boat and process their catch locally. There are literally miles of boardwalks, and the only way to get around is either by foot or on bicycle; no gasoline powered vehicles.






The village meat market










Typical housing





No shortage of plastic shopping bags, empty bottles or any of the other detritus of modern life.

These are primarily meant as documentary images rather than artistic ones, however as always comments/critique/observations are appreciated.


----------

